# i left them out too long



## vitocorleone (Oct 18, 2006)

I've got some plants that are about 2 weeks past their harvest date.  I was thinking I could bring some of them indoors and put them under 24 light regen and then take cuttings...  The problem is... some of these are LST..so they don't have lots of branches... they are branches.... Is there any way I can get some cuttings? If not I'm just going to harvest and call this another lesson... When regenning a LST plant what part of the plant can you harvest? ther are't many nodes... mostly 2... sometimes one.. :>


SOL?



what happens if i just leave these plants out? will the plant go back into it's veg state if it's getting more light than dark? I guess I could just take a top and take the buds off and then try to clone that... 

This might be kind of hard to answer..but maybe someone could point me in the right direction? :>





So... I think I read that bud that you leave out too long is more of a 'dumb high'... good that's what I needed...


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2006)

"2 weeks _past_ finish"...not much chance of taking cuttings from a plant that late in  flower and successfully rooting them.
"Re-generation" is an option, but should be done ASAP in my opinion. That can take several weeks, and may not happen at all. Leave as many leaves on as possible, leave about 30% of the lower buds, put it under 24/0, give it a feed of high N vegging ferts and hope for the best.
I don't understand your "there aren't any nodes" ..Every place there is a leaf, is a node.  
"what happens if i just leave these plants out?"...they will die. THC deteriorates pretty rapidly, once past optimal ripeness.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 21, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "2 weeks _past_ finish"...not much chance of taking cuttings from a plant that late in  flower and successfully rooting them.
> "Re-generation" is an option, but should be done ASAP in my opinion. That can take several weeks, and may not happen at all. Leave as many leaves on as possible, leave about 30% of the lower buds, put it under 24/0, give it a feed of high N vegging ferts and hope for the best.
> I don't understand your "there aren't any nodes" ..Every place there is a leaf, is a node.
> "what happens if i just leave these plants out?"...they will die. THC deteriorates pretty rapidly, once past optimal ripeness.




Hey thanks for responding Hick.... as far as these plants go it's kind of a moot point since I've got them hanging in muh closet.. :> I think I read that you can take 'crappy' bud and dry it and cure it the right way and still get something passable out of it.... so that's what i'm going for here... 

regenerating.. nodes... mother plants.. I saw the mother plant they have on the show Weeds has buds on the top, some on the bottom, and it seemed like they were taking cuts from the middle....so.. heheh....


most of my plants are LST looking.. what I mean is they aren't one central stem with a bunch of branches coming off of it and one top... they're like a stem with a bunch of tops.... so it confused me... 

it's ok i've got something drying in the closet and i'm already planning my next in the back of my mind........


----------



## Hick (Oct 21, 2006)

> i've got something drying in the closet and i'm already planning my next


...happy smokin'..


----------

